
My first hackathon; or, gender, status, code, and sitting at the table - gluejar
http://andromedayelton.com/blog/2012/04/06/my-first-hackathon-or-gender-status-code-and-sitting-at-the-table/
======
pmb
Overcoming impostor syndrome! Woo!

Code culture measures how much you self-perceive to know about code. It's only
after a bit of getting to know a person that you can get at their actual
levels of competence. If you are in a situation that claims to be a
meritocracy, but all claims of merit have to be evaluated in seconds, then
it's not a meritocracy, it's a self-confidence-ocracy. Unfortunately, self-
confidence can be negatively correlated with talent... (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect> )

~~~
gluejar
I've not encountered a "code culture" that "measures how much you self-
perceive to know about code." I've encountered management cultures like that,
but if you have a bunch of developers working together, people deeply know the
wizards from the blowhards.

~~~
ayelton
_If_ you have a bunch of developers, yes. But the entry level filter is people
who aren't yet developers, and people talking about code. I've found actual
developers pretty welcoming, but I also had to skip the entire beginning of
the pipeline to get to them.

